# Nikken Rotary Table



## MattRiddle (May 8, 2015)

I recently bought a 12" Nikken tilting rotary table.  Anyone familiar with them?  

It is Janpanese in origin and dated as being manufactured in 1972.  Overall it seems pretty nice, especially for my limited knowledge/use/plans.

Just curious if anyone here has one or has used one?


----------



## Philco (May 8, 2015)

I picked up one recently. The one that I have is a tilting rotary table. I have not had time to use it other than some cleaning & oiling. I did down load & print the manual from the net. They seemed to be high quality tools. The company( I think) has merged with Lyndex & is still in business making CNC type dividers & tables.

The one in the photo is not mine. Mine is missing a part & I downloaded the picture off the net trying to get a visual of how to make the part that I need.


----------

